# Female Tail Types



## Kiara1125

So, if it's possible, may I see pictures? I want to be able to know and see the difference between female betta tail types. I know HM and HMPK, but I want to be able to see the difference between things like deltas and VTs. Can someone please explain to me and show the difference for me?


----------



## trilobite

I made this once apon a time, might help you


----------



## Gallifrey

This should help as well, also covers coloring: http://bubblesandbettas.blogspot.com/p/betta-breeds-tail-types.html


----------



## charislynne

I love the rosetail!


----------



## lilnaugrim

I also explained some females in this thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=269274&highlight=female+identification


----------



## Kiara1125

lil ninja, you described it perfectly for me. Thank you so much!

And nice picture trilobite! That helps too. I was just looking for explanations as well as pictures.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, np! Happy to help ^_^ I don't think I covered everything there but the basics should be there, there's more on the second page if you didn't see


----------



## Tree

So do you all think Perch is a VT or a Plakat?


----------



## lilnaugrim

She is definitely veiltail.


----------



## Tree

Sweet! I thought she was a VT. =)


----------



## Hallyx

Two-ray-branching caudal indicates VT. So does pointy dorsal and pointed, triangular anal.

I know there are two-ray traditional Plakats, but.....


----------



## Tree

Ahhh gotcha. =)


----------

